# STOLEN - 2 Black and white collie X Spaniels stolen from Valgrays



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

EDIT - Found!!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor pups, hope they are found, was there a break in,


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I am not 100% sure what happened on the 2nd, but they have now been found/returned to Valgrays 

A happy ending


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So pleased to read of this,


----------

